# Win10 stopped downloading before free deadline



## Iggy9570 (Jul 8, 2009)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3227U CPU @ 1.90GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3965 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000, 2046 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 463388 MB, Free - 413848 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 033MX4
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

I will enable Win defender later. My problem is that I tried to download Win 10 before the expiration. 7/27. Probably with the rest of the world. I let it run overnight and next morning, it was only 18% complete. I ket it continue to run and it got up to 54%. All of a sudden, the download was gone off my screen! So now, it looks like I still have Win 8.1. What do I do now that the free download is over even though I started it prior to deadline. Can someone please help? I only want Win 10 for ease over Win 8 which is what I understand 10 is for. I hate Win 8. Can't figure out how to use the system. I have Win7 on my PC but can't upgrade that and don't want to. Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you registered the PC for windows 10 before the deadline,then you should still be able to install using the media tool 
you could always use microsoft chat support and ask them 

Are you sure the PC will work with windows 10 - did you check the compatibility ?

whats the model and service tag of the Dell PC


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi,

I may be wrong, but I think MS considers activation as the date that matters. So even if I gave you the disk for Win 10 v1511, it will install but not activate.


----------



## Iggy9570 (Jul 8, 2009)

etaf said:


> if you registered the PC for windows 10 before the deadline,then you should still be able to install using the media tool
> you could always use microsoft chat support and ask them
> 
> Are you sure the PC will work with windows 10 - did you check the compatibility ?
> ...


No, I did not check compatibility. It's a Dell Inspiron 15 that is only 3 years old. So I figured it was fine. 
This is my laptop. Service tag - (S/N) 411zpx1. What is the media tool? I had the Win 10 free download in my lower rt corner so I clicked on it and the download started automatically on 7/27 so I figured I was good to go when it started downloading, I don't see it in my download file however......


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to service tag number 411ZPX1, you have THIS *Dell Inspiron 15 3521* laptop.
It shipped in December 2o13 in the U.S.A. and came with Windows 8 64-bit.
It has been tested for Windows 10 and does have the primary drivers(graphic, audio, wireless, ethernet, etc.) for it.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Floridagal1 (Jun 28, 2016)

My guess is the downloads probably stopped at a time when it would be considered complete by whatever time their computers were set to stop the free upgrades. If not, you would have the servers still running past that time.


----------



## Iggy9570 (Jul 8, 2009)

flavallee said:


> According to service tag number 411ZPX1, you have THIS *Dell Inspiron 15 3521* laptop.
> It shipped in December 2o13 in the U.S.A. and came with Windows 8 64-bit.
> It has been tested for Windows 10 and does have the primary drivers(graphic, audio, wireless, ethernet, etc.) for it.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks Frank. I was able to download Win 10 today and by golly guess what?? They want a product key code!! I shouldn't have to buy it since the original install failed (in my humble opinion). Do you think I have any recourse to get it free?


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

Iggy9570 said:


> Do you think I have any recourse to get it free?


http://lifehacker.com/you-can-still-get-windows-10-for-free-if-you-use-assist-1784584166


----------



## Iggy9570 (Jul 8, 2009)

C141 said:


> http://lifehacker.com/you-can-still-get-windows-10-for-free-if-you-use-assist-1784584166


Thanks C141. I let it run all day while I wasn't home to find this:
"Something went wrong. Contact microsoft support error code 0x80070057"
I did a google search and found on an MS site that the problem lies in downloading Outlook 10 that causes the download to fail. I'm not an expert and it needs an expert that knows how to fix this via instructions that I don't understand at all. I can't believe outlook 10 could screw this up that bad. I hate outlook anyway. Can you help me? I'm afraid I'm running out of time to get Win 10 downloaded before the "window" completely closes. No pun intended. I legally started my free download on 7/27 and it's not fair that I can't get this. Hell knows I won't pay for it. I didn't download it sooner because there was so much controversy over upgrading or not even here. I saw Frank (flavallee) positive response that it is much easier than 8.0 or 8.1 so I went for it. Any help is deeply appreciated.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Iggy9570 said:


> I legally started my free download on 7/27 and it's not fair that I can't get this.


Legally, you were suppose to install and activate it before the deadline ended not start the download, waiting until the last moment is no ones fault but yours. That's like saying "Well I didn't complete my work assignment by the due date I was suppose too but I started it so that's all that counts"; your boss or instructor won't care and you'll still get fired(maybe) or you'll fail your assignment.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

There is a post above on a loop hole to get it, have you checked it out? 

I'm sorry that you felt disrespected and like a child from a simple statement.


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

Iggy9870, it would appear that error code 0x80070057 is troubling quite a few others. Some report success if they go the Media Creation Tool method, but I have no clue if doing that will allow for Assistive Technologies to be applied/claimed at some point. MS has 24/7 Chat & or Phone Support for those experiencing probs. I'd chat them up & ask about the Media Creation Process & how that method may relate/apply to Assist. https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/answerdesk/accessibility

Microsoft BTW has stated "You qualify for the free upgrade if you use assistive technologies, which include such features as a magnifier to better see the screen, a narrator to read text aloud, keyboard shortcuts and an on-screen keyboard. Such tech is "designed to provide additional accessibility to individuals who have physical or cognitive difficulties, impairments, and disabilities."

Now we all know that Microsoft knows not everyone downloading Win10 really uses or even needs Assist. Everybody is on the Honor System. For now MS isn't questioning & seems to be deliberately looking the other way.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It looks like you can still get Windows 10 free if you have a Windows 7 or Windows 8 key.

http://www.neowin.net/news/you-can-still-get-windows-10-for-free-by-using-windows-7-and-8-keys

http://www.zdnet.com/article/window...available-using-windows-7-and-8-product-keys/

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Iggy9570 (Jul 8, 2009)

C141 said:


> Iggy9870, it would appear that error code 0x80070057 is troubling quite a few others. Some report success if they go the Media Creation Tool method, but I have no clue if doing that will allow for Assistive Technologies to be applied/claimed at some point. MS has 24/7 Chat & or Phone Support for those experiencing probs. I'd chat them up & ask about the Media Creation Process & how that method may relate/apply to Assist. https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/answerdesk/accessibility
> 
> Microsoft BTW has stated "You qualify for the free upgrade if you use assistive technologies, which include such features as a magnifier to better see the screen, a narrator to read text aloud, keyboard shortcuts and an on-screen keyboard. Such tech is "designed to provide additional accessibility to individuals who have physical or cognitive difficulties, impairments, and disabilities."
> 
> Now we all know that Microsoft knows not everyone downloading Win10 really uses or even needs Assist. Everybody is on the Honor System. For now MS isn't questioning & seems to be deliberately looking the other way.


I apologize that I didn't indicate in my reply above that I DID use the link (lifehacker...) you gave me . That's when I got the error message above. It's frustrating to know that a glitch with Outlook 10 is causing this error; at least that's what I read when I did a google search.


flavallee said:


> It looks like you can still get Windows 10 free if you have a Windows 7 or Windows 8 key.
> 
> http://www.neowin.net/news/you-can-still-get-windows-10-for-free-by-using-windows-7-and-8-keys
> 
> ...


Thanks Frank for the links but I'm doing this on my Dell laptop. It came installed with Win 8 (microsoft upgraded it to 8.1 .) If there's a way to find a product key in here I would need some guidance. I'm having a heck of a time just trying to use 8.1. I'm 65 years old and not tech savvy so I know you guys understand my frustration. I did go to the links you posted above and it was clear that I needed a product key in both instances.


----------



## Iggy9570 (Jul 8, 2009)

C141 I will go to that support .microsoft .com you posted above and let you know what happens.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've never used Windows 8 or 8.1, so I'm not sure how to obtain its product key.

There's a third-party app called *ProduKey* that may help you.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Iggy9570 (Jul 8, 2009)

All the links above won't let me download it. The pages all say that the free download is over.........even though I started it before it was over. Shouldn't have waited but was so undecided........


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Have you read this article:
http://betanews.com/2016/07/29/get-windows-10-free-after-the-deadline/


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Also read this article:
http://www.howtogeek.com/266072/you-can-still-get-windows-10-for-free-with-a-windows-7-8-or-8.1-key/


----------



## Iggy9570 (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks texasbullet. I've been sick but I will try these two articles tomorrow. I don't want this thread to close until I get this figured out.


----------



## Iggy9570 (Jul 8, 2009)

texasbullet said:


> Also read this article:
> http://www.howtogeek.com/266072/you-can-still-get-windows-10-for-free-with-a-windows-7-8-or-8.1-key/


I have backed up my laptop with the 8.1 but never did a recovery disk because I didn't have any blank ones and I didn't want to buy 50 to use one. Should I buy a pack and create one or just rely on my backup on my external hard drive? I thought doing a backup only protects your documents, pictures, etc and not the operating system which you need to perform a recovery. Am I right? Also, I get a message that there is blocked information as being harmful on the "how to geek" link but that one seems the easiest for my lack of tech knowledge. Your thoughts? Or anyones?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Iggy9570 said:


> I have backed up my laptop with the 8.1 but never did a recovery disk because I didn't have any blank ones and I didn't want to buy 50 to use one. Should I buy a pack and create one or just rely on my backup on my external hard drive? I thought doing a backup only protects your documents, pictures, etc and not the operating system which you need to perform a recovery. Am I right? Also, I get a message that there is blocked information as being harmful on the "how to geek" link but that one seems the easiest for my lack of tech knowledge. Your thoughts? Or anyones?


You can buy a few DVD's at the store which has at least 5 - 10 discs or you can tell a friend if he/she has one or two DVD discs he/she can sell you.
I would strongly recommend for you to have a recovery disk and drivers disk because you never know if something may happen to your hard drive or computer (fails. accidentally dropped etc.).


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> According to service tag number 411ZPX1, you have THIS *Dell Inspiron 15 3521* laptop.
> It shipped in December 2o13 in the U.S.A. and came with Windows 8 64-bit.


If you can't purchase it from Dell, you can purchase the recovery media disc kit for that laptop from HERE.








----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Iggy9570 (Jul 8, 2009)

texasbullet said:


> You can buy a few DVD's at the store which has at least 5 - 10 discs or you can tell a friend if he/she has one or two DVD discs he/she can sell you.
> I would strongly recommend for you to have a recovery disk and drivers disk because you never know if something may happen to your hard drive or computer (fails. accidentally dropped etc.).


Thanks. I understand what you mean. I will do that asap. Before I again try to update to win10.


----------



## Iggy9570 (Jul 8, 2009)

flavallee said:


> If you can't purchase it from Dell, you can purchase the recovery media disc kit for that laptop from HERE.
> View attachment 251082
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks Frank. I will check it out!!


----------



## Iggy9570 (Jul 8, 2009)

I can't find anywhere to create a recovery or drivers disk. I see a Dell Recovery ad that comes up peridically wanting me to upgrade to premium. I don't want premium before I see what the basic will do. I googled it but I can't find anything that says that there is a recovery disk for it. I did go to the site you recommended Frank but if I can squeeze it out of my laptop for free I'd rather do that first. 
Does anyone have any suggestions? Waiting to do this before trying to install Win 10 again. I did not have access to my laptop for a week but have it back.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

The recover app on any OEM machine is there to make DVDs of the OEM OS and Drivers.
Once a new OS is installed the recover program from the OEM is no longer there.

As far as I know one can NOT make a OS DVD from within Windows, there just is no support for that from Microsoft. The recover programs are really OEM programs customized for their machines and their OEM version of the OS.


----------

